# Ontario Property Tax Assessment Appeal



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

For some odd reason, my property seems to be appraised by MPAC as the most valuable one on the street! Having been in many of my neighbours homes, I assure you that this is not the reality. Quite a few years ago, the situation was similar, so I appealed, and had the value lowered, but over the years, according to MPAC, my house has rocketed up compared to the other houses on the street.

I seem to recall reading that MPAC was criticized for not respecting previous rulings, but can't find a reference for it. Can anyone help and provide a url?

Apparently MPAC just uses a formula to value properties, but not only does it not reflect reality of what they can be sold for, it also seems to be wrong on a relative evaluation scale. Any pointers that might help me in my appeal would be appreciated.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

My understanding is their computer actually assesses your house and then when you appeal, a human reduces your tax rate for that assessment only. Then the computer goes and assesses it back up during the next appraisal process, since no inputs are ever changed.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> My understanding is their computer actually assesses your house and then when you appeal, a human reduces your tax rate for that assessment only. Then the computer goes and assesses it back up during the next appraisal process, since no inputs are ever changed.


This is consistent with my brother's experience. Every year he fights it and every year they reduce the assessment.

hboy43


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> My understanding is their computer actually assesses your house and then when you appeal, a human reduces your tax rate for that assessment only. T*hen the computer goes and assesses it back up during the next appraisal process, since no inputs are ever changed*.


. 

You are correct about the computer inputs not being changed for the next assessment. The appeal process is a manual process for me, but I do get notification in each current assessment that
I appealed the last assessment and the change allowed.

I appeal the MPAC assessment I get every 3 years or so..because they assess me higher because my side yard is 6 feet wider than my neighbours on my same block. 

*Since everything else is the same *(construction type and age of the house (approx 40 years) old . But the fact is that the city keeps raising my taxes based on increase of the assessment value for each year from the last assessment until the next one. The reduction is not much about 4-6 thousands in the assessment..and yes a human is involved at the MPAC office, but it does make some change on my yearly taxes...maybe not much in terms of my monthly tax payment..but over 3 years of the current assessment..about $100-$150 in savings. That's $150 in my pocket.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Guban said:


> For some odd reason, my property seems to be appraised by MPAC as the most valuable one on the street! Having been in many of my neighbours homes, I assure you that this is not the reality. Quite a few years ago, the situation was similar, so I appealed, and had the value lowered, but over the years, according to MPAC, my house has rocketed up compared to the other houses on the street.
> 
> I seem to recall reading that MPAC was criticized for not respecting previous rulings, but can't find a reference for it. Can anyone help and provide a url?
> 
> Apparently MPAC just uses a formula to value properties, *but not only does it not reflect reality of what they can be sold for*, it also seems to be wrong on a relative evaluation scale. Any pointers that might help me in my appeal would be appreciated.


 ... I thought the update (aka huge increases) in assessment is argued *mostly* on the basis of the re-sell or "market value" of the house, not the actual age, make, etc. So if you bought a house recently in this hot house market, then the assessment would be based mostly on is "market or purchase value".


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I thought the update (aka huge increases) in assessment is argued *mostly* on the basis of the re-sell or "market value" of the house, not the actual age, make, etc. So if you bought a house recently in this hot house market, then the assessment would be based mostly on is "market or purchase value".


True to a point I suppose, but the resale in some areas is based on many factors. In my area, the realestate has not seen significant increases in the last 10 years, because the homes are older and what I would call more "modest than moderne" for attracting buyers compared to some of the newer areas like Kanata Lakes..which are more yuppie favoured. It depends a lot on the area. 
The assessments are still below market value, but in the last few years, have crept up closer by precentage to the actual market value.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I thought the update (aka huge increases) in assessment is argued *mostly* on the basis of the re-sell or "market value" of the house, not the actual age, make, etc. So if you bought a house recently in this hot house market, then the assessment would be based mostly on is "market or purchase value".


If this is the case, I really should win my appeal! There is no way my property is worth what the say it is. Of course the only way this can be proved is to sell my house. Perhaps I should offer it up to the people who are going to decide on its value. 

The issue is that there haven't been many sales in our immediate neighbourhood recently, and the houses on my street are very different than those in the general area, as they are newer. When last I appealed, it seemed to me that they looked more at the formula: square footage, number of washrooms, ... in this situation to get a "fair" relative value.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I checked about,property.ca and my house is the most expensive when I compared it to 5 other exact same models in the neighbrohood.. But my house has been updated compared to the others, should I appeal? I have until March 31 to make a case. 

When I moved in I filled out a form from them, they asked if the house was updated and I said yes, told them flooring and kitchen was done, new carpet, and finished basement.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Jungle. I'm not sure on what basis you would appeal. It sounds like you house IS worth more than the neighbours'. There is a field for finished basements, but I wonder how they judge the value of new flooring, or a renovated kitchen. Those alterations of the house can be to maintain the property, or to make the place very luxurious.


----------

